# Paris-Roubaix on a fixed gear



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I just read about a guy who wants to do Paris-Roubaix (the whole thing, it seems) on a fixed gear. He seems to be putting together a whole crew for this:

http://web.me.com/voizine/Paris_Roubaix_Fixie/Larbre.html

In case there are any takers. 

I am not man enough to try something like this!! I also do not know this guy personally, I was told by the Cyfac guys that they were building a custom frame for "this crazy guy in Lille who wants to ride Roubaix on a fixed gear."


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That's a long way, but I've ridden my fixie on tons of washboard roads here in Colorado, so I guess I'm not as impressed as I should be.


----------



## Dynastar (Jun 8, 2007)

I have ridden P/R and it is fairly flat, so doing it on a fixed gear is not as crazy as it sounds. Still it is a long way without being able to coast.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I wonder if he will ride it in skin tight jeans with a bandana.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Figure they've been racing the Paris-Roubaix since 1898. So I'm guessing this guy is far from the first to ride it on a fixed gear.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> Figure they've been racing the Paris-Roubaix since 1898. So I'm guessing this guy is far from the first to ride it on a fixed gear.


Well played. I tip my hat to you, good sir.


----------



## Klong (Dec 6, 2007)

Unrelated, but a good read here.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Klong said:


> Unrelated, but a good read here.


Small world! I actually have met Emily in person in the Boston area.  Very cool person and ridiculously strong distance rider. She was famous for doing Boston - Provincetown on her fixed gear every other weekend.


----------



## brownfeesh (Sep 8, 2003)

*You go boy*

Dude's a nut log. God bless him. A guy rode RAAM on a fixed gear a few years ago. You gotta have a dream


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> Small world! I actually have met Emily in person in the Boston area. Very cool person and ridiculously strong distance rider. She was famous for doing Boston - Provincetown on her fixed gear every other weekend.


She makes Paris-Roubaix boy look like a wuss.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Dynastar said:


> I have ridden P/R and it is fairly flat, so doing it on a fixed gear is not as crazy as it sounds. Still it is a long way without being able to coast.


I've ridden sections, incl. Arenberg. You _want_ to keep pedaling over the cobbles, so its not that far off....

speaking of long rides on fixies....


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

brownfeesh said:


> A guy rode RAAM on a fixed gear a few years ago.


I know a guy rode it on a SS, but I don't think anyone has on a fixed gear.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sure*

I'd hit it. Normally I prefer more hills, but this looks like fun anyway.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I'd hit it. Normally I prefer more hills, but this looks like fun anyway.


Says the man who rides the Furnace Creek 508 on a fixie.


----------



## Drevil (Mar 4, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I know a guy rode it on a SS, but I don't think anyone has on a fixed gear.


Some guys from Baltimore did the RAAM in '08 on fixies:
http://districtcycling.com/?p=285


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Some guys from Baltimore did the RAAM in '08 on fixies:
> http://districtcycling.com/?p=285


I stand corrected. Thanks.


----------

